# New Addition.. Female #3



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

I saw this girl and I had to have her with her big ears and stripe down her head... she was too cute to pass by.....





































She still doesn't have a name so suggestions are welcome.

Can anyone tell by the way she looks how old she might be? Just wanted to get a general idea. She's in quarantine right now. How long after the 3 weeks should i wait to introduce? I'll need to put mesh around the wire cage so she can't get out.


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

I LOVE the giant ears! I think Patches would be a cute name. She looks about 10 weeks?


----------



## fridayinluv (Dec 17, 2007)

*Glomp* da cute ratty! *kisskiss*


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

This should have a cute alert! What a sweetie. I have a baby girl too (her name is Patches), and this one looks to me around 8 weeks old. I'd love a dumbo--they're adorable.


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

awww he/she is sooo cute!! love the ears


----------



## Emile (May 18, 2008)

Aww...so cute. She looks so startingly similar to my two girls.


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Katie_Griffin (Jul 2, 2008)

aww how cute!


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks all. She is doing well. 2 weeks of quarantine left.


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

She looks like a "Rosie" to me. She's so adorable! My girlfriend would like to add "Tinkerbell" to the name pickin's.


----------



## fpmonkee11 (Jul 30, 2008)

Those ears are so freakin' adorable!


----------

